# 8N Driver seat set-up/parts



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi 
The driver's seat and its underlying seat spring on my circa 1948 Ford has seen better days. However, my dealer can only show and order parts that don't look at all like my seat set-up. I was wondering if anyone could share a picture of their seat set-up ( with the seat flipped out of the way) so I could compare what I might need to adjust/fix.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

VFord8N said:


> Hi
> The driver's seat and its underlying seat spring on my circa 1948 Ford has seen better days. However, my dealer can only show and order parts that don't look at all like my seat set-up. I was wondering if anyone could share a picture of their seat set-up ( with the seat flipped out of the way) so I could compare what I might need to adjust/fix.


There are several seats used..Can you post a picture of yours?


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

**N Driver seat set-up/parts picture*

Hopefully, you can see an attached file of the picture of the seat flipped up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Try these guy.
http://www.just8ns.com/catalog/sheet-metal-related-parts-c-11.html?page=1

http://ford8ntractorparts.ws/ford-8n-tractor-parts-seat.html

http://www.fixthatford.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_44


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the parts supplier suggestions. They seem to be a great source for many things. However, it seems that my seat configuration seems different that what they offer. Does anyone have this set-up? If yes, please post a picture so I can compare.


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

What could be the chance, that this seat came off of a Ferguson? That gray looks alot like a Ferguson T030, but then I own a 2-N myself. Go talk to your Massey Dealer.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

VFord8N said:


> Hopefully, you can see an attached file of the picture of the seat flipped up.


Mine looks pretty much the same! If I can bear the cold and my mind is working, I'll get a picture of mine posted here in a day or two. My tractor was unavailable for pictures when you originally posted.


----------



## Sprockmonster (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Try these guy.
> http://www.just8ns.com/catalog/sheet-metal-related-parts-c-11.html?page=1
> 
> http://ford8ntractorparts.ws/ford-8n-tractor-parts-seat.html
> ...


I've bought several parts from all three websites. And my seat looks very familiar by the way.


----------



## NHboy (Mar 12, 2014)

what is it you just cant get the seat put together


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

NHboy said:


> what is it you just cant get the seat put together


After someone suggested it was a Ferguson seat, I searched further and found another supplier for Ford seats and found a source for the missing part -it was a rubber bumper the size of about 4 quarters and ordered it. It was part #9 in the attached diagram. 
The supplier was - http://www.fixthatford.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_44

It was winter when I got the rubber part and I have yet to install it. 
The problem I was experiencing was the seat would suddenly shift forward. This was not every time but annoying when it did happen. So, perhaps it will be the remedy. Once installed and tested, I will report on success or failure.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

VFord8N said:


> After someone suggested it was a Ferguson seat, I searched further and found another supplier for Ford seats and found a source for the missing part -it was a rubber bumper the size of about 4 quarters and ordered it. It was part #9 in the attached diagram.
> The supplier was - http://www.fixthatford.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=3_44
> 
> It was winter when I got the rubber part and I have yet to install it.
> The problem I was experiencing was the seat would suddenly shift forward. This was not every time but annoying when it did happen. So, perhaps it will be the remedy. Once installed and tested, I will report on success or failure.


Finally it is summer and I installed that small rubber bumper (size of 1 quarter). I attach pictures of the fix, the before and after installation (with automotive weatherstrip adhesive). 
I will soon report on the effectiveness of this fix.


----------



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I sadly must report that the adhesive I used failed secure this rubber bumper. Anyone have any suggestions for a great rubber/metal adhesive?


----------

